

On Proof And Progress In Mathematics - carnevalem
http://www.ams.org/journals/bull/1994-30-02/S0273-0979-1994-00502-6/S0273-0979-1994-00502-6.pdf

======
wging
Minor note: Thurston's 'geometrization conjecture', which Thurston talks about
near the end of the essay, has since been proven by Grigori Perelman. This
article was apparently written before then.
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Geometrization_conjecture>

edit: article was published April 1994, Perelman's first paper appeared on the
arxiv in November 2002

------
throwaway32
Please use [pdf] in the title when submitting pdf files

